# Greater Pittsburgh Golden Retriever Club Pheasant Social-Pic heavy



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very very jealous here


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Great pics. I especially like the one of the sugar faced Golden nabbing his chicken.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm still having trouble getting past all that green grass in December. Must be nice!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice photos, Erik. Looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun. Great pictures!


----------

